# Ticklish or what?



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I have another thread here where I stated that my wife never had an orgasm with me. She did that only when alone. Few months back she promised that she will look into that since I've become very insecure about myself and what I actually contribute during sex. But, to my knowledge so far she haven't done anything yet in that regard.

However there has been an interesting change in the last few months. A change that she failed to explain.

I always got best response from her when I used my finger to rub her clit. She prefers that her clit is as dry as possible and I need to press down firmly. It's quite a workout for my hand. Anyway, she would moan, she would move her body slowly and she would sometimes talk dirty while I'm doing it then after awhile she would complain that I tickle her which would hurt my self esteem even more.

So, this routine last few months changed considerably. Now, when I start rubbing her she becomes very energetic. She is unable to lie still. She claws, bites pillows and blankets, she jumps around, arms and legs everywhere. She actually hit me few times during our session. And it get worse (better  ), She is a screamer all of the sudden. She now has to use all her mind power to be as silent as possible (she's far from silent). 

She had shown me how she touches herself only briefly when she climaxes and it's a very different sight. She is very calm and concentrated. 

But, still no orgasm in sight. I haven't changed anything myself so I'm very curious about this change. She doesn't know what happened and I get the feeling sometimes that I'm participating in a big tickling session but that maybe is my insecurity talking.

Maybe you have a theory?


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Multiple personality disorder?


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Sometimes the jumping and moving around isn't out of ecstatsy,
It's to distract and deflect from wha she's feeling, which may be unpleasant.

Since the talk you two had,
She may feel that she has to up the ante to show how much she is enjoying herself,
Whether she actually is or not.

Her having or not having an orgasm is irrelevant to your skills as a lover anyway.
She can give herself orgasma anytime.

What you should concentrate on is being the best at doing the things she can't do herself.
Things like oral, sucking/licking her body, etc.

If you learn to do those things well, you'd be on the right track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds more like a little to much sensation and when it gets to strong she is backing away...it tickles. My guess is her O's are the riding the way type. Problem with those is they are like a smoldering flame....they last longer but are easily dosed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

aribabe said:


> Since the talk you two had,
> She may feel that she has to up the ante to show how much she is enjoying herself,
> Whether she actually is or not.


It occurred to me too but it if she is faking it she chose a very strange method. Now when I rub her and I do this almost always she end up drenched in sweat. Before she would take a shower after sex and now she need several minutes to get a grip on herself. Not from pleasure sadly but from exhaustion.

I'm confused.



mineforever said:


> Sounds more like a little to much sensation and when it gets to strong she is backing away...it tickles. My guess is her O's are the riding the way type. Problem with those is they are like a smoldering flame....they last longer but are easily dosed.


I'm not familiar with 'riding the way' type of orgasm. Can you describe it?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

She is having an orgsm, it is just different from when she is alone....Good job stud.....

I am some sort of sexual freak, I swear I can make a woman orgasm from a hard look.....You just need a confidence boost, you are on the right track, and are on your way to being the hard dic_k every woman wants....Start thinking about what YOU want.....And bang her like a snare drum.......:smthumbup:


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

It's not a very strange method.
It sounds like the porn star method.

If she's trying to make it seem ultra hot, she's going to really up the antics.



TheStranger said:


> It occurred to me too but it if she is faking it she chose a very strange method. Now when I rub her and I do this almost always she end up drenched in sweat. Before she would take a shower after sex and now she need several minutes to get a grip on herself. Not from pleasure sadly but from exhaustion.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> It occurred to me too but it if she is faking it she chose a very strange method. Now when I rub her and I do this almost always she end up drenched in sweat. Before she would take a shower after sex and now she need several minutes to get a grip on herself. Not from pleasure sadly but from exhaustion.
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> ...


Rolling wave to me is less intense and longer...she might feel like she isn't coming because it doesn't peak as high. You are definately more tired after this kind of "O". I also know that the secound "O" is usually mind blowing after a rolling "O". Usually we cuddle for a while or I give him a bj and then we try again... nothing better!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Sometimes the jumping and moving around isn't out of ecstatsy,
> It's to distract and deflect from wha she's feeling, which may be unpleasant.
> 
> Since the talk you two had,
> ...


Maybe in your Universe but not in mine. My partner is extremely skilled at giving me O's then pushing the boundaries to give me just one more. His skills are very relevant, sure I can DIY but there is no comparison.

And don't tell men to only concentrate on being the best at what their partners can't do themselves. I have to say Mr Holland's hands on me is in another realm compared to doing it myself. 
I can use the vibe on myself but there is something so much more pleasurable about it when he does it.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> Maybe in your Universe but not in mine. My partner is extremely skilled at giving me O's then pushing the boundaries to give me just one more. His skills are very relevant, sure I can DIY but there is no comparison.
> 
> And don't tell men to only concentrate on being the best at what their partners can't do themselves. I have to say Mr Holland's hands on me is in another realm compared to doing it myself.
> I can use the vibe on myself but there is something so much more pleasurable about it when he does it.


Holland, one of our reading comprehension skills may be off if that's what you picked up from my post...
I think someone just wants to be a tad disagreeable 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It's simple ari I actually do disagree with you and saying so.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

aribabe said:


> It's not a very strange method.
> It sounds like the porn star method.


It sounds like a big tickle fest. It's pretty far from the oohhs and uuhhs of the porn stars. 

I do not think she is faking or sugar coating. It would be a first in our relationship.


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> She is having an orgsm, it is just different from when she is alone....Good job stud.....





mineforever said:


> Rolling wave to me is less intense and longer...she might feel like she isn't coming because it doesn't peak as high. [/size]


You both suggest she has orgasms? I don't believe that is so. She would have told me something, she know how important is that to me. 

Yesterday we had sex. It lasted longer that average, about 45 minutes. At least 40 minutes my fingers were on her clit rubbing. She was unable to move after I finished.  But, funny thing is, there was no ups and downs which would suggest orgasms (at least in my book). Her arousal and feedback were constant entire time.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Well,stop worrying about your insecurities and talk to her openly about what she does that gives her pleasure.If she didn't enjoy 
being with you she wouldn't get naked in front of you.

Read up on different ways and things to do if she is comfortable
with trying them.Both of you need to take the time to explore and
learn each others bodies.No one is born knowing how to do
something,we all have to learn.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

My wife is very sensitive between her legs (well, duh, most women are) and like yours is very ticklish there. Both digital and especially oral stimulation there by me can drive her wild, eliciting many responses similar to what you describe from your wife. The tickling drives her insane but also arouses her. At a certain point the ticklishness diminishes and is replaced by purely erotic sexual feelings that lead to a satisfying climax. 

This is all to say, much of what you have described about your wife sounds similar to mine. Tickle on!


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Maneo said:


> Tickle on!


If tickling my wife will stop me eventually. You're luckier that me in this regard.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

TheStranger said:


> Maybe you have a theory?


Yeah, I put my theory in your other thread.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheStranger said:


> I have another thread here where I stated that my wife never had an orgasm with me. She did that only when alone. Few months back she promised that she will look into that since I've become very insecure about myself and what I actually contribute during sex. But, to my knowledge so far she haven't done anything yet in that regard.
> 
> However there has been an interesting change in the last few months. A change that she failed to explain.
> 
> ...



Wow, you certainly have made some progress with your wife. Or better put: SHE has made progress with allowing herself to FEEL and express while she's with you.

First, most women do not orgasm loudly while maturbating. Also, while maturbating, it's nearly impossible to thrash about because we have to keep the right movement and tempo going in order to orgasm. Thrashing about happens when we can stretch out, arch, tilt, pump, grind and even kick because we are absorbing the awesomeness of what our partner is doing to us. That can't happen when that awesomeness is a result of our own hand, or toy, or crumpled up nightgown bunched under our pelvis.

Second, A woman's orgasm doesn't typically look, sound, or last like a mans does. We can have rollers that pass over us subtly, we can have a quick burst that leaves us breathless, and we can have the most obvious orgasm that sounds and looks like what you are describing. Also, if conditions are right, that obvious orgasm can last for quite some time. When I have that kind of orgasm it doesn't really end, but keeps going and I keep thrashing and moving for a long time until I slowly slowly wind down. Those are the absolute BEST but they're all good.

It really sounds to me like your wife is orgasming and the more it happens the more able she will be to get there AND recognize it for what it is.

Also, when women are learning to orgasm, they also have to learn to correctly interpret their own body. Keeping in mind that an orgasm from masturbation feels different from a partner induced orgasm...Dude you got yourself an orgasmic wife.
:yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> She is having an orgsm, it is just different from when she is alone....Good job stud.....
> 
> I am some sort of sexual freak, I swear I can make a woman orgasm from a hard look.....You just need a confidence boost, you are on the right track, and are on your way to being the hard dic_k every woman wants....Start thinking about what YOU want.....And bang her like a snare drum.......:smthumbup:



When you're back from bannishland, you're going to have to post a picture of that "hard look" ... Strictly for research purposes you understand...


----------

